# Very Happy with this Dust Collector



## theoldfart

I still use the cyclone can with my DC. It beats emptying that big bag, since it can be a pain when full.


----------



## Howie

I just use a large "drum liner" for the bag and that way I don't have to empty it,just throw it all away.
Usually just end up using magnets to hold it in place until I get the main band on.
I used this unit for four years and never had a problem(can't say that for the delta unit I have also)
Do yourself a favor and buy you a Christmas Tree outdoor remote($14.99 at HD) See the posts about this item. Some argue it won't work but it does and I've used it every day for at least six months. Very handy. I spent $49.95 on the one for the Delta and this one works just as good.
If this unit or the delta croaks I will buy another HF.


----------



## Denco

Excellent tips, Howie. I'll keep them in mind. Thanks.

Kevin-I agree with still using the cyclone. I'm moving it and the shop vac over to my router table. Otherwise, I'd have used it with the table saw as well.


----------



## ctdahle

I've been eying this dust collector for a while and I am wondering if it would be possible to mount the cyclone some where other than on the base? I want to put my DC in a lean-to shed outside of the shop and run it straight into a large duct that would run the width of the shop at ceiling height, and then to one or more blast gated flexible hose drops.

I guess what I am asking is, is there any reason why the cyclone has to be at floor level? Could it be placed in another location or in a different orientation?


----------



## theoldfart

Denco, I have the cyclone set up on the inlet side of my Grizley :








I then have a 4" flexible hose with quick release fittings to connect with all of my tools with tails


----------



## MT_Stringer

I also had trouble understanding the instruction manual. Mine turned out looking like this. 

I have since added the Wynn Nano Canister filter.

I also start/stop the motor with a cheep remote start.


----------



## LoydMoore

I didn't have any problems with the instruction cause I didn't bother looking at them. Just took a couple pictures of the assembled display unit, sorted the hardware and went to work. Took about an hour.

Run it through my Theine style separator. Had it for 6 months and I have emptied the separator can four times. Only about half a gallon of dust in the DC bag.


----------



## NormG

I have my eye on his DC for teh price to go down on sale here


----------



## Kentuk55

Gr8 collector for a gr8 price. I have the same one. Been using it for 7yrs or more. Have plans to "soup" it up when I get round to expanding my shop. You can usually find this on sale for 149 bux, and if you have a 20%coupon, it's even more better


----------



## b2rtch

I do not have this Dc anymore, but then I had it , iy was working very well.


----------



## aatwatch

I purchased the HF unit as well after all the good reviews I read. It worked great for 6 weeks or so before the bearing starting failing. It would make a screeching noise as it powered down, becoming loudest right before it fully stopped. I had the receipt and was within my 90 days so HF swapped the motor assembly for me so I didn't have to disassemble and assemble an entire new unit.

The second one kept getting clogged when using my planer because of the thin metal guards installed in the air intake port on the motor. This was strange because I never clogged with the last motor. Regardless, I took some tin snips and removed the "guard" and have had no more issues. I realize it is there to protect the plastic impeller but my cyclone takes care of that for me and frankly, the HF unit was $125 bucks.. I'm not rich but I am realistic..

Although it doesn't sound like it from reading my post, I am happy overall.


----------



## mjohnsonco

I bought this recently after reading a review from Stumpy Nubs. I attached a Super Dust Deputy inline. The one upgrade I haven't made (yet!) is replacing the filter bag with a canister. The suction is great and the noise is not terrible.

I agree that the instructions are almost worse than nothing. Allocate quite a bit of extra time to allow for creative interpretation of the assembly instructions.


----------



## theshed

b2rtch- I like your setup. What is the plastic lid on the garbage can?


----------

